# Clippers trade Melvin Ely & Eddie House to Bobcats for Second Round Pick



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Clippers to dump Ely, House on Bobcats*

Looks like they have the cap room for Kobe, after all.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1839094



> The Charlotte Observer reported for Wednesday's editions that the Clippers will trade forward Melvin Ely ($1.75 milion) and guard Eddie House ($825,000) to the expansion Charlotte Bobcats for future second-round draft picks.
> 
> Insider reported earlier Tuesday that the Clippers would have to move Ely and House's salaries to get far enough under the cap to offer Bryant a six-year, $106.3 million deal -- the most any team (other than the Lakers) can sign him to.
> 
> Still, even the maximum the Clippers can pay Kobe is $30 million less than what he can make from the Lakers. But the reported trade agreement could be a sign that the Clippers are clearing cap space in anticipation of landing Kobe.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Clippers/Charlotte Trade Rumor*

Saw it on Socal sports report and espn. Clippers are supposedly going to trade house and ely to charlotte for two second round picks. 

On one hand, it seems promising because they wouldnt do this id hope without getting more confident about kobe. 

HOWEVER, they had BETTER NOT do this deal without kobe guaranteeing them hes going to sign with them. Ely is the only backup center the clipps have, and house is important since he can back up both the SG and the PG positions which, depending on offseason moves the clippers are thin at.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Ely & House Headed To Charlotte*

The Charlotte Observer reported for Wednesday's editions that the Clippers will trade forward Melvin Ely ($1.75 milion) and guard Eddie House ($825,000) to the expansion Charlotte Bobcats for future second-round draft picks.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1839094

We must be getting Kobe 

lol...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I guess you didn't think two threads was enough. :laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I guess you didn't think two threads was enough. :laugh:


Got someone to fix it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i just searched the whole charlotte observer website and couldnt find any mention of this...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Couple of things to ponder about:

First off, is any suprised that we only got 2 second round picks for both Ely and House? I think the Clippers should have possible gotten more, Ely was a lottery pick. If this though results in Kobe I guess it is ok for now.

Second, in the likes of this new trade, do you think now that Sofo will be coming over? The Clipper now need some big guys, they can sign some cheap free agents and bring Sofo over. But is he ready?

Third, the most important one, the Clippers better have recieved some verbal argeement from Kobe or else this trades is a bust for the Clippers.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Not at all...

You take what you can get..

Ely was a lottery pick, but so was Marcus Fizer...

Ely hasn't even done (or maybe had the chance to do) to put up some performances like Fizer did and the Bulls didn't even get a 2nd rd pick for him, so let's be happy we did this, and this is a good sign we must really be getting Kobe (or have a very very good shot).


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I thought we'd only get one 2nd round pick. We got 2, so Im fine with it. 

I hate seeing Ely go, but if it helps us land Kobe, I love the deal.

I dont think this has anything to do with the team bringing over Sofo. He is not ready to play no matter what. And being a 2nd round pick, he is going to command more money than your typical 2nd round pick(Ginobili and Jaric both signed for more than a mill in their first year, whereas Chalmers is only going to get about 400 G's). We dont have the money to bring him over if we sign Kobe.

Wilcox was decent at getting some time at C last year. With Kaman playing more minutes this year, and Wilcox, we don't need too much more from a backup C. Im sure we'll bring in a 12th man type, or Josh Moore or Mamadou N'Diaye could fill it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The absolute ONLY way that this deal makes sense is IF the clippers ARE going to get kobe. Other than that, you cant justify giving up your number 1 back up center (who would probably average 8 and 6 this year since drob is gone), and a player who can average 8 points for you, while playing two different positions.

Of course, the clippers could have something else up their sleeve like resigning q, and miles, or trading for vince carter, or something crazy like that, but those are long shots. The ONLY way i repeat, that i do not kill baylor for doing this is if the clippers get kobe.

If they dont get kobe, sure they have room to get othe rplayers to fill the roster, but there is NO WAY they can get the output ely and house would have given them next year, for even close to the salaries they were due. Heck, look at foyle and these other guys who got monster contracts...their numbers werent THAT much greater than ely, and their new salaries are like 5-10 times as much as ely's is. 




On the lighter side of things, check out the laker board. This trade has the laker fans scared spitless. They think this means the clipps get kobe. However, im not ready to be that optomistic yet.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I dont think this means for sure Kobe is coming.

It had to happen for us to have any chance to bring him in. All it means is that we took the gamble. And I like that idea. The organization is finally making some moves to get better(while it may backfire if we dont get Kobe and we lose Ely for virutally nothing). You have to take chances to improve and we've taken one.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Clippers reportedly trade Ely, House to clear cap room for Bryant (7-14-04)*

CHARLOTTE BOBCATS:
Melvin Ely & Eddie House

LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS:
Second Round Pick(s)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Link?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

makes sense. wish my team was under the ****ing cap.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

There's already a thread on this..

actually 3 of them were made and merged.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=106687&forumid=11

Also from what I am understanding is for 2 second round draft pics. The article uses the word "picks".


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

move this to the charlotte board. I dont think they have one on this yet. They are the real winners of this whole thing....they just added on 15-20 points a game for pretty much nothing.


----------

